# 25lb turkey?



## jerseydrew (Dec 18, 2016)

how long should it take? and should i stuff the cavity? i've done whole chickens so this shouldn't be all that different other than time and size. 

usually i brine, then smoke at 300* till breast is IT 165. but having not done such a big bird i think i might need to stuff the cavity to ensure even cooking and i know i have to tent some foil over it after a few hours so it doesn't get too dark. but how long should this thing take so i can plan out serving.

this was a day after thanksgiving bird i bought for $10 so i am going to make it for some friends the day after christmas.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2016)

I've done a 23 lb bird before, but I'm usually in the 325-350F range, with a spike to 400F or so toward the end of the cook.  Personally I never stuff turkeys.  For even smoking you can get a turkey cannon or turkey beer can rack, just leave out the beer can.  At 300F you are looking at about 5-6 hours roughly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

I would spatchcock a turkey that big.

It will cook more evenly & get done quicker.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I would spatchcock a turkey that big.
> It will cook more evenly & get done quicker.
> 
> Al



Yep spatching the bird will get the bird done sooner and as mentioned it will cook evenly. 

It is recommended that you you don't stuff a turkey if you are going to smoke it. Especially when using lower cooking temps.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 19, 2016)

I wouldn't smoke a bird that size under 325 degrees. If you go low and slow the meat could be in the danger zone longer than four hours. The skin will be better at that temp too.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

